# first month clomid with monitoring....3 MATURE FOLLICLES at 13dpo



## sarahincanada

Hi everyone

Im new to this section and theres a million posts to read so I just wanted to post and ask a few questions. I am to start clomid with monitoring this month and would love to hear from others what the process is. I didnt get to ask my FS too many questions as the last appointment was rushed and I am waiting to get a call back from the nurse.

I seem to be ovulating every month and have a 14 day LP and am unexplained infertility. It seems clomid is the next step, but do I need it if Im ovulating ok already? I think my FS said it actually helps with the quality of the eggs as well? 

sorry to sound so clueless, Im impatient to wait till the nurse phones.

thanks everyone (would love to hear some success stories too!)


----------



## wantanerd

Clomid does help with the egg quality.


----------



## aliwnec10

yes even if you're ovulating on your own, it helps you to produce more follicles which increases your chances. 

It worked for me! ;)


----------



## sarahincanada

aliwnec10 said:


> yes even if you're ovulating on your own, it helps you to produce more follicles which increases your chances.
> 
> It worked for me! ;)

yay thank you great to hear that! how many cycles did it take?
editing as I saw it worked first time, congrats!! how long were you trying?


----------



## StephHastings

I am currently on my 3rd Cycle of CLOMID 150mg with Metformin 1500 MG . The first round was in April and was a bust as i lapsed in my metformin, May I did everything as I was suppose to and my progesterone level went up but still very low. This month I am waiting to ovulate to see if by uping the dosage has helped.. This is baby #2 and we are praying hard that this works. Clomid is a great drug, it depends on the body whether its gonna work or not. This is my last trial before I have to see a FS. We all know its expensive!! BFP BFP BFP!!! and PRAYING HARD!!!


----------



## aliwnec10

sarahincanada said:


> aliwnec10 said:
> 
> 
> yes even if you're ovulating on your own, it helps you to produce more follicles which increases your chances.
> 
> It worked for me! ;)
> 
> yay thank you great to hear that! how many cycles did it take?
> editing as I saw it worked first time, congrats!! how long were you trying?Click to expand...

Well we were trying for 5 months, but only 3 cycles since i had long cycles. But since i see a fertility specialist, we were expecting to be in it for the long haul.


----------



## AG75

I did 2 rounds of clomid on it's own with no monitoring, didn't work unfortunately. I'm like you, seem to be ovulating, good luteal phase, no reason why it's not working. This cycle I did clomid + injectibles + monitoring. I think you have a better chance if you're being monitored because they can give you the trigger shot and you have more control around the timing. Are you doing an IUI too?


----------



## sarahincanada

AG75 said:


> I did 2 rounds of clomid on it's own with no monitoring, didn't work unfortunately. I'm like you, seem to be ovulating, good luteal phase, no reason why it's not working. This cycle I did clomid + injectibles + monitoring. I think you have a better chance if you're being monitored because they can give you the trigger shot and you have more control around the timing. Are you doing an IUI too?

no right now just trying the clomid, might try IUI in September if this doesnt work. I go for my day 11 on friday so interesting to see what they say about follicles.

where are you in your cycle? good luck!!


----------



## LittleBird

Hi sarah, just wanted to let you know that my FS also put me on Clomid even though I was ovulating on my own. In my case, I think my miscarriages were happening because my hormones were out of balance. So she explained that Clomid could boost my cycle and help things along. I also take Progesterone after ovulation to hopefully prevent a miscarriage.

My first cycle was not a success and when I went in a few days ago for the follicle check, the FS told me that my CM was preventing DH's sperm from moving and she recommended an IUI. So I had my first IUI on Thursday at 9:30am. Hopefully we'll have a positive outcome this time.

On 50mg Clomid, my FS couldn't even tell I was medicated. She seemed very disappointed with my follicle size. On 100mg Clomid, I had a good follicle, but only one. Good luck with Clomid this cycle! Fingers crossed that it makes the difference for you!


----------



## sarahincanada

LittleBird said:


> Hi sarah, just wanted to let you know that my FS also put me on Clomid even though I was ovulating on my own. In my case, I think my miscarriages were happening because my hormones were out of balance. So she explained that Clomid could boost my cycle and help things along. I also take Progesterone after ovulation to hopefully prevent a miscarriage.
> 
> My first cycle was not a success and when I went in a few days ago for the follicle check, the FS told me that my CM was preventing DH's sperm from moving and she recommended an IUI. So I had my first IUI on Thursday at 9:30am. Hopefully we'll have a positive outcome this time.
> 
> On 50mg Clomid, my FS couldn't even tell I was medicated. She seemed very disappointed with my follicle size. On 100mg Clomid, I had a good follicle, but only one. Good luck with Clomid this cycle! Fingers crossed that it makes the difference for you!

thanks for sharing that....how did they know your cm was preventing hubbies semen, did they test somehow?

oooooh Im keeping my fingers crossed for you this month! someone I know on here just got their BFP 2nd cycle of IUI...the first they only had 1 follicle but their 2nd they had 4 and got a BFP! so if not this month it should happen soon and perhaps clomid results get better month by month :hugs:

did the insertion of the sperm hurt at all? my nurse showed me the device and it didnt look too big, Im just a wuss with things 'down there'.

I go for my follicle check on friday which is day 11. I cant wait to see the results :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

sarahincanada said:


> thanks for sharing that....how did they know your cm was preventing hubbies semen, did they test somehow?
> 
> oooooh Im keeping my fingers crossed for you this month! someone I know on here just got their BFP 2nd cycle of IUI...the first they only had 1 follicle but their 2nd they had 4 and got a BFP! so if not this month it should happen soon and perhaps clomid results get better month by month :hugs:
> 
> did the insertion of the sperm hurt at all? my nurse showed me the device and it didnt look too big, Im just a wuss with things 'down there'.
> 
> I go for my follicle check on friday which is day 11. I cant wait to see the results :happydance:

You're welcome! They did a post-coital test the day they checked my follicles and said that the sperm wasn't moving at all, and the CM was too thick. I think it's basically like a pap smear where they collect some CM and look at it under a microscope to see how the fibers are looking and if there is sperm present, they can tell whether it's moving forward or just sitting there. The FS said that it could loosen up for a few hours around ovulation, but she was worried because my follicle was looking pretty big (20mm) and it looked like I'd be ovulating soon.

Thank you! I don't know if DH is going to be up for another IUI. It was a stressful thing having to make that decision and getting him into the office 24 hours after my follicle check. He feels like we should be able to do this on our own. I see what he's saying, but I couldn't stand to miss out this cycle just because of CM issues. I was also taking the guaifenesin religiously to try to help with CM in anticipation of the problem -- guess it didn't help me. :nope:

They used the speculum to get the catheter in place, and there was some cramping at that point. Then when the nurse injected the sperm, there was quite a bit of cramping. I felt it more than the HSG I had last cycle, although, to be fair, the HSG was really easy for me and the cramping this time was pretty short. So yes, some cramping, but I had a greater reaction to the sperm than I did to the catheter.

Good luck at your follicle check! I hope you have big, juicy follicles and amazing lining! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

LittleBird said:


> You're welcome! They did a post-coital test the day they checked my follicles and said that the sperm wasn't moving at all, and the CM was too thick. I think it's basically like a pap smear where they collect some CM and look at it under a microscope to see how the fibers are looking and if there is sperm present, they can tell whether it's moving forward or just sitting there. The FS said that it could loosen up for a few hours around ovulation, but she was worried because my follicle was looking pretty big (20mm) and it looked like I'd be ovulating soon.
> 
> Thank you! I don't know if DH is going to be up for another IUI. It was a stressful thing having to make that decision and getting him into the office 24 hours after my follicle check. He feels like we should be able to do this on our own. I see what he's saying, but I couldn't stand to miss out this cycle just because of CM issues. I was also taking the guaifenesin religiously to try to help with CM in anticipation of the problem -- guess it didn't help me. :nope:
> 
> They used the speculum to get the catheter in place, and there was some cramping at that point. Then when the nurse injected the sperm, there was quite a bit of cramping. I felt it more than the HSG I had last cycle, although, to be fair, the HSG was really easy for me and the cramping this time was pretty short. So yes, some cramping, but I had a greater reaction to the sperm than I did to the catheter.
> 
> Good luck at your follicle check! I hope you have big, juicy follicles and amazing lining! :thumbup:

thats very interesting about them checking the cm, I have heard of cm being hostile for sperm and many women needing iUi, just hadnt heard anyone getting it tested. Im really hoping that was the only problem for you and you get your bfp this cycle! 

my hubby is pretty easy going, he found it awkward giving a sample of SA so he will probably feel the same if we do IUI. For me I want to do everything possible to get my first BFP, then after that we can try naturally.

glad to hear its not too painful!

would you consider IVF if IUI doesnt work? hoping it doesnt get to that for either of us :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Sarah - I did 2 rounds of clomid without monitoring (50mg) and then I did 2 months with (100mg) the first was timed intercourse the 2nd was IUI. Then we upp'd the clomid to 150mg for April and did IUI. I was never able to produce more than one follicle on clomid so our next step is the injectables.

As for the IUI, it was really painless. Just like a pap smear but you lay on the table for awhile after. I never had the post coital test done but a friend did. Not sure why the discrepancy in why some clinics do it and others do not. I did some research and it said that some Dr believe it to be an unreliable test. I have always wondered if it was a test I should have done as I don't believe that I produce a lot of CM - never seem to get that egg white consistency that everyone talks about. I also appear to ovulate every month as I am getting :) on my OPK and then when they were cycle monitoring they confirmed ovulation.

DH and I are also classified as unexplained .... we have now been trying since Nov 2009. The first 5 months was just NTNP and then since March of last year we have been using OPK and watching my cycle ... still nothing. REALLY hoping I don't have to jump to IVF!


----------



## LittleBird

sarahincanada said:


> thats very interesting about them checking the cm, I have heard of cm being hostile for sperm and many women needing iUi, just hadnt heard anyone getting it tested. Im really hoping that was the only problem for you and you get your bfp this cycle!
> 
> my hubby is pretty easy going, he found it awkward giving a sample of SA so he will probably feel the same if we do IUI. For me I want to do everything possible to get my first BFP, then after that we can try naturally.
> 
> glad to hear its not too painful!
> 
> would you consider IVF if IUI doesnt work? hoping it doesnt get to that for either of us :hugs:

Nah, I really doubt DH would go for IVF if IUI doesn't work. If we aren't successful this cycle, I'll probably do a natural cycle because I'll be out of town during the dates I could be ovulating. Then, I'll have to see if DH is up for another IUI, or maybe switching meds. I think IUI could be better if we were prepared for it, rather than making a last-minute decision. (We'd abstain from sex for the full 48 hours, at least.) If it came down to IVF, I think DH would make the decision that we should be happy with the children we have. I *really* hope it doesn't come to that, it would be a very difficult thing for me to accept. :nope:


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> Sarah - I did 2 rounds of clomid without monitoring (50mg) and then I did 2 months with (100mg) the first was timed intercourse the 2nd was IUI. Then we upp'd the clomid to 150mg for April and did IUI. I was never able to produce more than one follicle on clomid so our next step is the injectables.
> 
> As for the IUI, it was really painless. Just like a pap smear but you lay on the table for awhile after. I never had the post coital test done but a friend did. Not sure why the discrepancy in why some clinics do it and others do not. I did some research and it said that some Dr believe it to be an unreliable test. I have always wondered if it was a test I should have done as I don't believe that I produce a lot of CM - never seem to get that egg white consistency that everyone talks about. I also appear to ovulate every month as I am getting :) on my OPK and then when they were cycle monitoring they confirmed ovulation.
> 
> DH and I are also classified as unexplained .... we have now been trying since Nov 2009. The first 5 months was just NTNP and then since March of last year we have been using OPK and watching my cycle ... still nothing. REALLY hoping I don't have to jump to IVF!

hi!!!! great to hear from you, I see you are in Canada too! where is your clinic? Im going to mount sinai in Toronto. We are also unexplained, I did have a polyp removed in March that they thought could be preventing things, I was going to try naturally but got impatient and wanted to get things going. I go tomorrow for my follicle scan....nervous as Ive read about cysts and too many follicles etc! but will be interesting to see if the clomid worked.

so they think the injectables may produce more follicles for you? weird that clomid didnt do anything, but perhaps I will be the same tomorrow. Im thinking of trying IUI in Sept, and if nothing then IVF in the new year. How many more IUI are you going to try with the injectables?

How much did your IUI cost? I was quoted $350 and asked if any hidden costs and she said no, just the clomid cost. Someone on here said the sperm washing would be ontop of that but if I asked for the cost of IUI I would expect that included it.

Do you know the total cost for IVF is here in Canada? Im predicting $10,000 Im self employed with no benefits so hoping it doesnt get to that.

please keep in touch!


----------



## sarahincanada

LittleBird said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> thats very interesting about them checking the cm, I have heard of cm being hostile for sperm and many women needing iUi, just hadnt heard anyone getting it tested. Im really hoping that was the only problem for you and you get your bfp this cycle!
> 
> my hubby is pretty easy going, he found it awkward giving a sample of SA so he will probably feel the same if we do IUI. For me I want to do everything possible to get my first BFP, then after that we can try naturally.
> 
> glad to hear its not too painful!
> 
> would you consider IVF if IUI doesnt work? hoping it doesnt get to that for either of us :hugs:
> 
> Nah, I really doubt DH would go for IVF if IUI doesn't work. If we aren't successful this cycle, I'll probably do a natural cycle because I'll be out of town during the dates I could be ovulating. Then, I'll have to see if DH is up for another IUI, or maybe switching meds. I think IUI could be better if we were prepared for it, rather than making a last-minute decision. (We'd abstain from sex for the full 48 hours, at least.) If it came down to IVF, I think DH would make the decision that we should be happy with the children we have. I *really* hope it doesn't come to that, it would be a very difficult thing for me to accept. :nope:Click to expand...

your chart is looking great!! really hope this cycle is the one for you :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

aliwnec10 said:


> yes even if you're ovulating on your own, it helps you to produce more follicles which increases your chances.
> 
> It worked for me! ;)

do you happen to remember how much you BD'd your bfp month? right now hubby and I are doing every other day, and I usually fill in one day when I get my smiley face ov test. just curious, thanks!!


----------



## Springy

hi!

Right now I am with ISIS Regional Fertility Centre in Mississauga only because that is where my OBGYN was out of and also because it is close to my office. Easier for cycle monitoring and IUIs to be 2 min from the office :)

I know a couple who went to Mt Sinai and had several failed IUI, one failed IVF and now have a beautiful son! 

My clomid was anywhere from $42 a month (50 mg) to $108 (150 mg) and my Ovidrel trigger shot was $85 each month. Our clinic has a $250 cycle monitoring fee which covers all blood work and ultrasounds for a full year. Each of our IUI are $400 and that includes the washing.

The Dr thinks that we will have more luck with injectables as I never produced more than one follicle on clomid. Having my lap done on July 19th and if nothing shows on it then we will probably do another 2 or 3 IUI with injectables before moving to IVF. However, if the lap shows endo then we may head straight for IVF. More answers to come after my surgery .....

IVF prices range - Hannam in Toronto is one of the most expensive and it is 7000 and the cheapest I found in Toronto / MIssissauga was 5800 so we're looking at anywhere from 11K to 13K for the whole IVF gammet. I know you are self employed but does your husband have any drug coverage?


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> hi!
> 
> Right now I am with ISIS Regional Fertility Centre in Mississauga only because that is where my OBGYN was out of and also because it is close to my office. Easier for cycle monitoring and IUIs to be 2 min from the office :)
> 
> I know a couple who went to Mt Sinai and had several failed IUI, one failed IVF and now have a beautiful son!
> 
> My clomid was anywhere from $42 a month (50 mg) to $108 (150 mg) and my Ovidrel trigger shot was $85 each month. Our clinic has a $250 cycle monitoring fee which covers all blood work and ultrasounds for a full year. Each of our IUI are $400 and that includes the washing.
> 
> The Dr thinks that we will have more luck with injectables as I never produced more than one follicle on clomid. Having my lap done on July 19th and if nothing shows on it then we will probably do another 2 or 3 IUI with injectables before moving to IVF. However, if the lap shows endo then we may head straight for IVF. More answers to come after my surgery .....
> 
> IVF prices range - Hannam in Toronto is one of the most expensive and it is 7000 and the cheapest I found in Toronto / MIssissauga was 5800 so we're looking at anywhere from 11K to 13K for the whole IVF gammet. I know you are self employed but does your husband have any drug coverage?

no he is self employed too. we should be able to find the money and some of it would be a tax write off under medical expenses. so you are thinking $11,000 to $13,000 with all the meds then? I guess it depends on which meds. Lets hope we dont have to go that far [-o&lt;. I am 38 but my FSH is 5 which is great and there doesnt seem to be an other suggestions anything is wrong. What is a lap? Ive heard of it on here but not sure. Are they suspecting endo or is it just a routine thing to rule it out?

where are you in your cycle now, are you just having a break before your lap?

I live in guelph so its 2 hours down to toronto, have to go for 8am tomorrow!


----------



## Springy

ISIS is MUCH closer to you than Mt Sinai - there is also a highly rated clinic in burlington which would be closer for you too. Fingers crossed you only need to do the one month but if you're finding the drive too much you could look at moving. I also know one of the Dr from ISIS has a satellite site in KW.

We took a break May and June waiting for the surgery. Mentally I could not do it anymore. 19 months and no luck and that had one month timed intercourse with bw and u/s and then two months with IUI. So we took May / June to just go back to enjoying BD and each other without the stress. However, once trying you can never really "stop" so I've used OPK each month and to this point in June I have yet to "o" an its now CD20!!!!

Lap = laproscopy - they use a scope to see the uterus, ovaries etc. they will also repeat the HSG and watch the dye with the camera. If they find endometriosis and/or scar tissue they will remove it and see if that helps with conception. Was essentially the last diagnostic test they could do for us to try and "explain" why we aren't conceiving.

In August we will move to injectables which I have been told are about 1000 a month and IUI. 

I'm very lucky that I have drug coverage for 6 cycles of fertility treatment in a lifetime so we decided to wait and use those for injectables and then the IVF injectables should we need that. So I only need to save up about 5800 to 7000 - ONLY ;)

Good luck tomorrow - let me know how the scan goes!!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone
Ive been talking about clomid on quite a few different thread so just wanted to update:

I had my follicle scan today and I have 4 mature follicles! I have 2 each side, she said that it was up to me but she is ok with me continuing due to my age as its very unlikely they will all be good eggs or all fertilize and implant. She said twins is 10% likely and any more about 1%. So I have to do the ovulation sticks, and if I dont get the surge by Sunday I have to go in Monday and they will inject me to bring on ovulation.

Im excited but also being realistic too. wishing everyone lots of luck with cycle :hugs:


----------



## Springy

That's great that you have 4 follicles! Which OPK are you using? I tried the clear blue digital that give you happy faces and I have tried the two line ones where it has to get darker to be a positive. I always struggled reading those so preferred the digital ones :)

Whenever we were at the clinic we used the trigger shot, figured it was easier to time and ensure we didn't miss ovulation!


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> That's great that you have 4 follicles! Which OPK are you using? I tried the clear blue digital that give you happy faces and I have tried the two line ones where it has to get darker to be a positive. I always struggled reading those so preferred the digital ones :)
> 
> Whenever we were at the clinic we used the trigger shot, figured it was easier to time and ensure we didn't miss ovulation!

I always use the digital smiley face tests! I worry that the cheapies or other ones that I wont know I had my surge until it starts fading, and I dont want to miss it! I used to buy the $55 packs from shoppers that have 7, but found a place in the UK that has 21 for the same price even with shipping :thumbup:

I might end up having to get the trigger, but I will be checking tomorrow morning and night and same for sunday!


----------



## Springy

Which site in the UK?? I need to invest in some as this month I went through 2 packs with no happy face - thinking its a cycle where I haven't ovulated. Very frustrating but also explains why for 9 -12 months we had no luck on our own!


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> Which site in the UK?? I need to invest in some as this month I went through 2 packs with no happy face - thinking its a cycle where I haven't ovulated. Very frustrating but also explains why for 9 -12 months we had no luck on our own!

its on ebay called fertility plan, hope this link works
https://myworld.ebay.ca/fertilityplan/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
search for
20 CLEARBLUE DIGITAL OVULATION TESTS +10 PREGNANCY FREE
as he has some on there with no pregnancy free and you might as well get some free. it comes to about $65 with postage and takes 10ish days. Same price but 3x the amount!


----------



## aliwnec10

sarahincanada said:


> hi everyone
> Ive been talking about clomid on quite a few different thread so just wanted to update:
> 
> I had my follicle scan today and I have 4 mature follicles! I have 2 each side, she said that it was up to me but she is ok with me continuing due to my age as its very unlikely they will all be good eggs or all fertilize and implant. She said twins is 10% likely and any more about 1%. So I have to do the ovulation sticks, and if I dont get the surge by Sunday I have to go in Monday and they will inject me to bring on ovulation.
> 
> Im excited but also being realistic too. wishing everyone lots of luck with cycle :hugs:

That's GREAT news!!!! I had 4 follicles as well and 1 took!!! Good luck!


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Which site in the UK?? I need to invest in some as this month I went through 2 packs with no happy face - thinking its a cycle where I haven't ovulated. Very frustrating but also explains why for 9 -12 months we had no luck on our own!
> 
> its on ebay called fertility plan, hope this link works
> https://myworld.ebay.ca/fertilityplan/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
> search for
> 20 CLEARBLUE DIGITAL OVULATION TESTS +10 PREGNANCY FREE
> as he has some on there with no pregnancy free and you might as well get some free. it comes to about $65 with postage and takes 10ish days. Same price but 3x the amount!Click to expand...

How did you find the Ovidrel shot???? You're now into your dreaded TWW!! I have my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## aliwnec10

any update?


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks Springy and aliwnec10, I am just in the 2WW and decided to take a week off from the forum and researching....I was spending hours upon hours googling about follicles and bfps, so I needed a break!!! I still pop in here and there it check if anyone has any good news.

aliwnec10 I had 4 follicles at 11dpo but by 13 dpo only 3 had grown, the forth stayed at 16.5 but might have matured with the trigger shot. Im keeping my fingers crossed but at the same time being realistic that it might take a few tries or even IUI. So happy it worked for you first time, I wonder what the stats are on that? have you had any dr's appointments yet, when is your first scan?

springy the ovidril shot was a breeze....didnt even feel the needle :thumbup: I was quite crampy 2 days later so I think I ovulated then. where are you in your cycle... are you trying this month or just waiting for your lap?

LittleBird hows it going with you, I checked your chart and boy thats a long LP....is it usually that long?

hope everyone is good, I will probably started testing from friday. I actually tested after the trigger shot to see when it left my system and a couple of days ago it was already a blank test....springy did you ever do that? 

have a great week :flower:


----------



## aliwnec10

sarahincanada said:


> aliwnec10 I had 4 follicles at 11dpo but by 13 dpo only 3 had grown, the forth stayed at 16.5 but might have matured with the trigger shot. Im keeping my fingers crossed but at the same time being realistic that it might take a few tries or even IUI. So happy it worked for you first time, I wonder what the stats are on that? have you had any dr's appointments yet, when is your first scan?

Thanks sarah. I actually just had my 3 scan on monday. Everything looks great and i've been released to my regular OB. :happydance:

Be sure to let us know what happens. I completely understand taking a break from researching and reading. I've been there too. Take all the time you need. ;)


----------



## LittleBird

sarahincanada said:


> LittleBird hows it going with you, I checked your chart and boy thats a long LP....is it usually that long?

Hehe, funny you should ask. I'm traveling with the LOs and I'm going to be here for a couple of weeks before DH arrives, then we stay for a few days longer and all fly back home together. So I decided to take matters into my own hands and extend my LP out a little longer with Progesterone so that we don't have to try to arrange BD while we're here. We stay with Grandma, and ever since Grandpa passed away, I sleep in the bed with her and DH stays with the boys, so there's almost no chance of sneaking off to make a baby. :haha:

Thanks for checking out my chart, though! I didn't ask the FS if I could mess with my cycle length, but I'm assuming I won't be causing problems by doing it. Better to ask forgiveness than permission, right? :winkwink:


----------

